# odometer froze



## elest05 (Jul 18, 2013)

The odometer on my 06 gto stopped working. All other parts of the cluster work properly. speedometer and even the trip distance still reads... any ideas to what and how to fix this. thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Miles are saved in the cluster so I'd bet you have a bad clutster.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't have a "new" GTO but on my Ford truck the odo stopped working shortly before the alternator failed. 

On late models since everything is electrically powered even a slight drop in voltage can cause things to go haywire. I would check battery voltage and alternator output first.


----------



## elest05 (Jul 18, 2013)

jpalamar said:


> Miles are saved in the cluster so I'd bet you have a bad clutster.


Yeah that would be unfortunate. It stopped right after I changed my oil and had it tuned.


----------



## elest05 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ill check the voltage and all that to be sure thanks. Might have to make a trip to dealer


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Also check the BCM wires in the dash. They can fray and do crazy things. If you search the forum you can find tons of good into about this common issue.


----------



## elest05 (Jul 18, 2013)

jpalamar said:


> Also check the BMC wires in the dash. They can fray and do crazy things. If you search the forum you can find tons of good into about this common issue.


Will do. Thanks for the help


----------

